# saltwater fish tank......



## godsmck02 (Apr 21, 2005)

yea, im in the process of cycling my tank(55 gals) and it has been bout 2-3 weeks now, and all i have in there is my damsels(6), rock, and that is it. i have no sand! my question is, can i go ahead and add sum other fish? I plan on just adding sum cheap fish, so if they do die i dont loose that much. im just tired of waiting to ge tthe good fish; damsels just dont do it for me, i like the more exciting fish like clown fish, etc..... i just want some new fish, but was wondering if there was anyway i could since i am still cycling, which tanks no more than 8 weeks


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You already have 6 damsels in a newly set up 55. 
NO, you can't add more fish.

Well, I suppose you could, but it would be stupid.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Damsels are highly aggressive, now that they've staked out their territory and claimed some estate, any introduction to the tank will be harrassed to death. Also since your tank is cycling, there is going to be major issues with water quality if you are going to add fish. Your best bet would be to start taking out the damsels via trapping and hope for the best. By the way, are you running a skimmer or planning on having any type of substraite?


----------

